# Can I put this in my betta tank!!!????



## KAV 204 (Dec 29, 2012)

http://s1325.photobucket.com/user/skyeblue17/media/image_zpsda8f1e07.jpg.html


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Is the only ingredient tea? No flavors, sweeteners, etc? If so, you probably could as a tannin source.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

If you use tea don't you want decaf? I thought I read somewhere you wanted to avoid using tea with caffeine in it.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

I depends upon how your Betta like's it's tea.
With cream..? No
With lemon..? No
With honey..? No
Plain..? Probably not


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Actually, I have seen plain, natural tea as a ial substitute. The most common decaffeination process uses chemicals, so I wouldn't want to add that but it might be safe. You can buy tea that was decaffenated with co2 but its rarer.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Green tea naturally has no caffeine. Has anyone tried that?

EDIT: Oops, meant herbal teas like chamomile. Though the most commonly used tea to add tanin seems to decaffeinated green tea. Black tea is very high in caffeine and although I don't know its effect on fish, I do know that caffeine is poisonous to cats, birds, and dogs and also that it is used in some pesticides. That Lipton tea is made from a combination of black and green tea. Also, isn't it supposed to be lemon flavoured?


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Fenghuang said:


> Green tea naturally has no caffeine. Has anyone tried that?
> 
> EDIT: Oops, meant herbal teas like chamomile. Though the most commonly used tea to add tanin seems to decaffeinated green tea. Black tea is very high in caffeine and although I don't know its effect on fish, I do know that caffeine is poisonous to cats, birds, and dogs and also that it is used in some pesticides. That Lipton tea is made from a combination of black and green tea. Also, isn't it supposed to be lemon flavoured?


That was what my understanding was on tea use, that people mostly used decaffeinated green tea, but occasionally substituted other decaf teas or naturally caffeine free teas. I would think that caffeine would be dangerous to fish. I could see it causing increased heart rates, or anxiety/stress. Its really not healthy for any animal that I know of, including humans.


----------



## KAV 204 (Dec 29, 2012)

Well I put the tea bag in the filter and idk how dark I should have it but this is how it is nowhttp://s1325.photobucket.com/user/skyeblue17/media/image_zps2d500836.jpg.html


----------



## Esahc (Mar 27, 2013)

there is no such thing as naturally caffeine free tea. green tea, black tea, and white tea are all made from the same plant, and all have the SAME amount of caffeine in the leaves.
The varying levels in the drinks are dependent on the size of the leaf being brewed and the time steeping. white teas are steeped for around one minute or less, depending on the variety, black teas are steeped for anywhere from 2-5 minutes, depending on the variety, greens and oolongs will vary anywhere from .5-3 minutes, depending on the variety. (generally the more delicate the flavor, the less you steep and the lower temperature water you use. Jasmine green is an exception. You oversteep that, it turns into your grandmother's perfume.) 
Using these as a tannin source, I imagine that you're dropping the bag in and leaving it there for a while? even decaf has come caffeine in it.
Of course I have no idea how the fish will handle that, but most animals don't deal well with caffeine if I recall correctly.

"Herbal" teas aren't really teas at all; they're tisanes. As for whether or not you can use them as a tannin source, I'm not sure. look into rooibos or honeybush 'teas' for an alternative for black tea. Someone more knowledgeable about tannins and their use in tanks could probably say if rooibos contains it. 
of course rooibos is generally sold as a loseleaf and is kinda expensive to put in a fishtank. 

I'll stop nerding about tea now.


----------

